# Problem lately ?



## Desecrated (Jun 7, 2007)

lately I've been having some problem getting the sevenstring site to load, it´s running kinda slow and often it just times out when I try to open a thread, is it just me or have anyone else experienced anything ?


----------



## Chris (Jun 7, 2007)

It'll be slow during peak times, just due to the server being busy. That + if your connection isn't the best will time it out. There are 336 people online right now - that's quite a bit. The only thing I can really do is upgrade the server (again) and to be honest, this site costs more than most people's car payment per month.

The best way to keep the site running fast is by clicking this:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/view.php?pg=donate


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 7, 2007)

Chris said:


> The best way to keep the site running fast is by clicking this:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/view.php?pg=donate





And.

UP YOUR MB/S!


----------



## playstopause (Jun 7, 2007)

It's probably that 100k thread sucking all the juice...


----------



## Chris (Jun 7, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> And.
> 
> UP YOUR MB/S!



Over $300/mo, sir. I could lease a brand new BMW instead. 


..


----------



## Drew (Jun 7, 2007)

and give it to me!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 7, 2007)

Chris said:


> Over $300/mo, sir. I could lease a brand new BMW instead.
> 
> 
> ..



 I was talking about the OP dude.

Lets just assume his connection blows.


----------



## yevetz (Jun 7, 2007)

So maybe we will pay for this forum?

I think that 5 - 10$ for mount from a person not big price


----------



## Shawn (Jun 9, 2007)

I just donated some cash to you, Chris. Let me know if you need any more, i'd be glad to donate as much as I can to keep this site fresh and coo!


----------



## yevetz (Jun 9, 2007)

What means donate ? We can give cash to this place? If yes it's cool!!!

Chris please tell me how I can do this.

P.S. I can't give much but I do all I can.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 9, 2007)

yevetz said:


> What means donate ? We can give cash to this place? If yes it's cool!!!
> 
> Chris please tell me how I can do this.
> 
> P.S. I can't give much but I do all I can.



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/site-news-information/5301-contributing-sevenstring-org.html


----------



## Shawn (Jun 9, 2007)

yevetz said:


> What means donate ? We can give cash to this place? If yes it's cool!!!
> 
> Chris please tell me how I can do this.
> 
> P.S. I can't give much but I do all I can.



Yeah, man! Give him and sevenstring.org as much as you can, even if it's 10 bucks, DO IT!


----------



## Shawn (Jun 9, 2007)

playstopause said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/site-news-information/5301-contributing-sevenstring-org.html


----------



## yevetz (Jun 9, 2007)

Shit guys I cant Understand anything there (because my shitly english) . It's a paypal? Or other money system?


----------



## playstopause (Jun 9, 2007)

I know you can donate with Paypal.


----------



## yevetz (Jun 10, 2007)

Ok  I will do it. My sallary will be 15.06 and I do this!!!


----------



## Shawn (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## Chris (Jun 10, 2007)

Shawn said:


> I just donated some cash to you, Chris. Let me know if you need any more, i'd be glad to donate as much as I can to keep this site fresh and coo!


----------



## technomancer (Jun 10, 2007)

This thread just reminded me I haven't sent anything in a while... paypal sent


----------



## Chris (Jun 11, 2007)

Thank you VERY much guys!


----------

